
If You Still Don't Understand How China Succeeded Stopping the Virus - lordmax
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/you-still-dont-understand-how-china-succeeded-stopping-mario-cavolo/
======
liamwestray
China’s systems of shutdown should be producing a steady burn of new cases,
not a reduction of active cases.

Population, Density, Epicenter.

This post is bullshit.

------
rpiguy
Incredible propaganda from someone who makes their living shilling for China.

